# 1.8T 20v to 2.8 V6 24v 4Motion conversion



## syncronerd (Nov 24, 2009)

*1.8T 20v to 2.8 V6 24v 4Motion Baja conversion*

Hi guys and girls.

I'm looking to gather information on converting my 2001 Beetle 1.8 20v Turbo to a 4Motion AWD 24v 2.8 setup.

I have just purchased the donor vehicle - a 2001 Golf 4Motion which is a runner stripped of the interior and exterior panels and trim.

My Beetle has been used as a daily driver until last week where I put it away for winter.

I'm aware the 4Motion conversion will require the boot floor to be swapped for the rear subframe to be bolted up. I'm unsure if anyone has used the Golf floor as most of the conversions I have read used the Audi TT Quattro panel (easier to source in the US).

Any advice/information - particularly on the piping/wiring required would be very welcome at this point.

For now - just a couple of pictures.

The Beetle as was, running full Turbo S/Votex kit, slammed on 18" rims with a Stage 1 remap, SAI and EGR delete.


















The Golf donor.


















And what is fast becoming the long term intention (modelled by myself in Photoshop). 

My plan is to create a one of a kind 'what might have been' creation based on past VW products, OEM parts and a bit of imagination - the 2001 New Beetle 2.8V6 4Motion Harlequin Baja









I want this to use as many of factory parts as possible to retain some integrity. 

I'll be adding some custom retro 90's touches and Benetton aftermarket accessories to pull the look together and add some fun.

Opinions welcomed....


----------



## syncronerd (Nov 24, 2009)

Just a thought to pre-empt any questions concerning the Baja element of my plan.

I've followed a few threads on here where other members have lifted the NB using springs and modified platforms.

One of the components they used was Golf VR6 springs (in the UK that equates to the springs used on the V6 4Motion model). This is where I got the idea. If you are fitting the 4Motions springs, why not go the whole way and fit the AWD.

I've hit on a tidy way of lifting the spring platforms that is a bolt-on solution and proven. I think this is important for both safety and finish of the conversion.

One concern with the lift was highlighted when members have used Metalnerds 2" lift kit as the traction control (Electronic Stability Control) could be affected negatively. The speed sensor angle is altered and as a result the traction control kicks in too early. However I have found a fix in the UK VCDS system that allows this to be recalibrated to action later. I've not seen anyone do this but the ESC can also be turned off, so eitherway it can be worked around.

For anyone interested here is a technical cutaway of the 4Motion system. 










This is basically the same system as used in the limited edition Beetle RSI (3.2l V6 24v AWD) and the Beetle Dune concept car (2.3l V5 AWD).

Beetle RSI




























Beetle Dune


----------

